# Went Hunting Today



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t254 ... itHunt.jpg
Spot and Stalk :sniper:


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

were u huntin at


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

What do you do with all those rabbits??


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

There is a man who comes to casselton and buys jackrabbit heads for either one dollar or two, to make jack-o-lope heads. I know its not alot of money but we get enough money to break even and I just hunted for free. Nothin wrong with that. Plus my uncle is practicing on tanning some hides so with these he will always be able to start over if he messes up on one of them.


----------

